# STOLEN WELSH SEC A Pregnant Cremello mare near Carmarthen



## Cuffey (2 January 2010)

Picture taken when this mare purchased at sales








Between 1st January 8am and 4pm heavily pregnant 17 year old section A cremello mare stolen from a field near Kidwelly co-op near carmarthen.
She was in the field with 11 other ponies.
Owners offering a reward for information leading to recovery and prosecution for the theft of the pony.

mobile number is 07811275114
or phone the police and quote Crime number
AZK 0878 02012010 01C

thank you

heather and stan strelley


----------



## Cuffey (3 January 2010)

Very sorry to say that this mare has been found dead--not stolen--owners extremely upset.


----------



## mollypops (3 January 2010)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry to hear about this little mare.


----------



## *hic* (3 January 2010)

How very sad - poor little girl.


----------



## cruiseline (3 January 2010)

That is so sad

RIP pretty lady.


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 January 2010)

Oh thats so saf.Sorry to hear this!!


----------



## rascal (3 January 2010)

Poor pony.


----------

